# Best substrate for tmc micro habitat for shrimp



## Anderwrw (21 Jan 2012)

Hope someone can help me out here I'm about to setup a tmc micro habitat for shrimp and I'm wondering what substrate to use. I've only ever used gravel in my tanks so not sure what to use I've been looking at akadama but not sure if I can just use it straight from the bag or if I need to treat it first. Other substrates I've looked at include the fluval shrimp stratum (in the red bag) normal fluval stratum (in the green bag) and tetra complete plant substrate any advice greatly welcomed


----------



## nayr88 (22 Jan 2012)

Most of the aquatic soils sold boast 'ph lowering' and buffering capabilities.
I have recently read on here that unless your using RO water then there is no point using them as these capabilities run out a lot quicker 

I'd go for a nice decorative sand from The green machine's ADA range, a nice peice of hornwood and use low light plants such as moss and anubias, maybe a crypt, and just use a fert tab near the roots a dose tpn+.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jan 2012)

I would consider a soil-based product such as TMC Nutrasoil or Fluval Stratum. The TMC is available in 1 litre or 3 litre pots so is ideal for the MicroHabitat 8, if that's what you have.

The advantage of these soils is not only their positive effect on water chemistry and nutrient content, but the grains are preferable over regular gravel and sand because they harbour far more microbes that the shrimp can feed on, due to their porous nature. The TMC and Fluval products also have a nice small grain size that's suitable for nanos.

Ensure you test for ammonia and nitrite before adding livestock into a soil tank.


----------



## Anderwrw (22 Jan 2012)

Hi george thanks for the reply.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I would consider a soil-based product such as TMC Nutrasoil or Fluval Stratum. The TMC is available in 1 litre or 3 litre pots so is ideal for the MicroHabitat 8, if that's what you have.



Yes it is the microhabitat 8 that I have



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The advantage of these soils is not only their positive effect on water chemistry and nutrient content, but the grains are preferable over regular gravel and sand because they harbour far more microbes that the shrimp can feed on, due to their porous nature. The TMC and Fluval products also have a nice small grain size that's suitable for nanos.
> 
> Ensure you test for ammonia and nitrite before adding livestock into a soil tank.



unfortunately none of my local aquatics shops sell the tmc stuff so I may have to go for the fluval shrimp stratum unless I can persuade one of them to get some in for me. Also will it take longer for ammonia and nitrite levels to drop when using soil substrate?



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Most of the aquatic soils sold boast 'ph lowering' and buffering capabilities.
> I have recently read on here that unless your using RO water then there is no point using them as these capabilities run out a lot quicker
> 
> I'd go for a nice decorative sand from The green machine's ADA range, a nice peice of hornwood and use low light plants such as moss and anubias, maybe a crypt, and just use a fert tab near the roots a dose tpn+.



nayr88 thanks for the reply I wanted to try a soil on this tank to see if it makes a difference to plant growth was going to try and grow some glossostigma as in my main tank with gravel substrate it won't grow


----------

